# Neymar venduto al Barcellona



## vannu994 (29 Agosto 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio su Twitter, è da ritenersi chiuso il trasferimento di Neymar al Barcellona. Brasiliano che tornerà quindi ad indossare la maglia Blaugrana.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Agosto 2019)

Ma non doveva andare dai gobbi?


----------



## vannu994 (29 Agosto 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio su Twitter, è da ritenersi chiuso il trasferimento di Neymar al Barcellona. Brasiliano che tornerà quindi ad indossare la maglia Blaugrana.



Quindi Dybala al PSG? chissà che non si inneschi un giro di affari che possa portare qualche vantaggio anche a noi...


----------



## varvez (29 Agosto 2019)

Mamma mia, ma quanto fattura il Barcellona? E chi ha venduto in questa sessione?


----------



## vannu994 (29 Agosto 2019)

Il Barça li davanti ora ha Neymar, Griezmann, Messi, Suarez, Dembelè.


----------



## vannu994 (29 Agosto 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, ma quanto fattura il Barcellona? E chi ha venduto in questa sessione?



Coutinho, Malcom, Cillesen, Gomes, più altri...


----------



## Prealpi (29 Agosto 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Il Barça li davanti ora ha Neymar, Griezmann, Messi, Suarez, Dembelè.


Sembra il nostro attacco


----------



## vannu994 (29 Agosto 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Sembra il nostro attacco &#55357;&#56834;



ahahahahah, ma una roba del genere è difficile da fare anche alla Play Station


----------



## mil77 (29 Agosto 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Il Barça li davanti ora ha Neymar, Griezmann, Messi, Suarez, Dembelè.



Dembele dovrebbe andare al psg nell'affare neymar


----------



## Raryof (29 Agosto 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Il Barça li davanti ora ha Neymar, Griezmann, Messi, Suarez, Dembelè.



Sì ma contro la squadra più forte del mondo, la Juve, c'è poco da fare per tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Il Barça li davanti ora ha Neymar, Griezmann, Messi, Suarez, Dembelè.





vannu994 ha scritto:


> Coutinho, Malcom, Cillesen, Gomes, più altri...



Incredibile. E noi ci presentiamo in campo con Mr 35Kg barbie bionda.


----------



## vannu994 (29 Agosto 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio su Twitter, è da ritenersi chiuso il trasferimento di Neymar al Barcellona. Brasiliano che tornerà quindi ad indossare la maglia Blaugrana.



.


----------



## shevchampions (29 Agosto 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio su Twitter, è da ritenersi chiuso il trasferimento di Neymar al *Barcellona*. Brasiliano che tornerà quindi ad indossare la maglia Blaugrana.



Ah, avevo letto Milan


----------



## First93 (29 Agosto 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ah, avevo letto Milan



Ahah posa il fiasco!


----------



## Hellscream (29 Agosto 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva andare dai gobbi?



Eh ma sai, serviva fare qualche giochino in borsa, come con Guardiola. Tanto loro possono fare tutto.


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2019)

sinceramente però non capisco come faranno a giocare in quattro davanti.
non vedo chi possa far panchina tra Neymar,Messi,Suarez,Griezmann.
fa il modulo con Suarez punta centrale e poco dietro in tre?
roba da Real Madrid di 15 anni fa quando non vinceva niente con mezza squadra di attaccanti.
secondo me si sono infognati con il francese,hanno fatto tanto per strapparlo all'Atletico ma non so quanto serva realmente.
ora il problema non si pone con Messi e Suarez fuori per tre settimane,ma tra un mese sarà un dilemma per l'allenatore che già conta quasi zero.


----------



## egidiopersempre (29 Agosto 2019)

bene ... adesso gigio va via ... una bella plusvalenza e tutti in piazza duomo con il bandierone


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dembele dovrebbe andare al psg nell'affare neymar



il procuratore ieri ha detto che avesse rifiutato di trasferirsi,forse hanno aumentato la parte cash per compensare.
i sicuri sono Rakitic e Todibo pare.


----------



## davoreb (29 Agosto 2019)

ma piombare su qualche loro riserva??? Malcom magari?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ma piombare su qualche loro riserva??? Malcom magari?



Ma se è già andato allo Zenit


----------



## hakaishin (29 Agosto 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eh ma sai, serviva fare qualche giochino in borsa, come con Guardiola. Tanto loro possono fare tutto.



Invece il Barcellona pieno di debiti può comprare chiunque senza vendere 
Neymar alla Juve era una stupidata inventata dalla stampa spagnola, che c’entra la Juve?

Cambiando discorso, a voi il Barcellona sembra così forte? Avevano bisogno di neymar?


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Agosto 2019)

Rosik potente dei gobbi sul web. Erano veramente convinti che paratici stesse preparando il supercolpo all'oscuro di tutto e tutti. Ahahah non hanno capito ancora che l'affare Cr7 resta un'anomalia e soprattutto li ha affossati economicamente.
Nel frattempo è sempre un buon esercizio speculare in borsa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Invece il Barcellona pieno di debiti può comprare chiunque senza vendere
> Neymar alla Juve era una stupidata inventata dalla stampa spagnola, che c’entra la Juve?
> 
> Cambiando discorso, a voi il Barcellona sembra così forte? Avevano bisogno di neymar?



Gli serviva un difensore centrale forte e hanno speso 300M per Griezmann e Neymar, falliranno in Champions senza dubbio


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2019)

Mercato senza senso del Barca. Un altro attaccante, per di più sempre rotto e in parabola discendente, quando poi ad ogni trasferta difficile in Europa continueranno a prendere 3-4 gol.


----------



## Route66 (29 Agosto 2019)

Messi, Suarez e compagnia bella se lo ritrovano tra i piedi con lo status di campione super top con mega stipendio, peggiorato in tutto dagli atteggiamenti al fisico e migliorato in nulla dopo averlo avuto come compagno in fase "enfant prodige"..... Ne vedremo delle belle


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Gli serviva un difensore centrale forte e hanno speso 300M per Griezmann e Neymar, falliranno in Champions senza dubbio



Hanno preso anche De Jong in mezzo. 
In ogni caso e senza ombra di dubbio, è una squadra logora, soprattutto dietro.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Gli serviva un difensore centrale forte e hanno speso 300M per Griezmann e Neymar, falliranno in Champions senza dubbio



Vedo anche il centrocampo non messo benissimo..
Secondo me da troppo tempo collezionano figurine


----------



## hakaishin (29 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Rosik potente dei gobbi sul web. Erano veramente convinti che paratici stesse preparando il supercolpo all'oscuro di tutto e tutti. Ahahah non hanno capito ancora che l'affare Cr7 resta un'anomalia e soprattutto li ha affossati economicamente.
> Nel frattempo è sempre un buon esercizio speculare in borsa.


Io non conosco Juventino che credesse davvero a neymar


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vedo anche il centrocampo non messo benissimo..
> Secondo me da troppo tempo collezionano figurine



Han preso il migliore (De Jong) e l'anno scorso Arthur, non sono messi malissimo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Han preso il migliore (De Jong) e l'anno scorso Arthur, non sono messi malissimo



E c’è sempre Busquets e di riserva Vidal


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Han preso il migliore (De Jong) e l'anno scorso Arthur, non sono messi malissimo



A me arthur non dice nulla
De jong sembra molto forte ma in generale non hanno più quel super centrocampo che li ha resi grandi.
Sembrerebbe che oggi finalmente, ci sia molto più equilibrio in Europa


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2019)

Il Barcellona è la squadra più forte di Europa sulla carta. Poi metto Liverpool e atletico.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A me arthur non dice nulla
> De jong sembra molto forte ma in generale non hanno più quel super centrocampo che li ha resi grandi.
> Sembrerebbe che oggi finalmente, ci sia molto più equilibrio in Europa



Se parti da Xavi e Iniesta è impossibile fare meglio, quindi perdi sempre nel confronto


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se parti da Xavi e Iniesta è impossibile fare meglio, quindi perdi sempre nel confronto



Si ovvio. Ma in generale non mi sembra proprio un grande centrocampo. Poi hanno valverde..


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sinceramente però non capisco come faranno a giocare in quattro davanti.
> non vedo chi possa far panchina tra Neymar,Messi,Suarez,Griezmann.
> fa il modulo con Suarez punta centrale e poco dietro in tre?
> roba da Real Madrid di 15 anni fa quando non vinceva niente con mezza squadra di attaccanti.
> ...



griezmann farà panca per me


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Rosik potente dei gobbi sul web. Erano veramente convinti che paratici stesse preparando il supercolpo all'oscuro di tutto e tutti. Ahahah non hanno capito ancora che l'affare Cr7 resta un'anomalia e soprattutto li ha affossati economicamente.
> Nel frattempo è sempre un buon esercizio speculare in borsa.



credono ancora di vincere regolarmente... figurati...


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2019)

Ma il FPF??!?!?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma il FPF??!?!?



l'anno prossimo li squalificano......

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2019)

I soliti pagliacci che comprano 200 attaccanti e si dimenticano del resto della squadra..


----------



## vannu994 (30 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona è la squadra più forte di Europa sulla carta. Poi metto Liverpool e atletico.



Dietro fanno ridere, senza difesa vincere la Champions è dura. Io vedo diverse squadre più forti del Barcellona sulla carta...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Dietro fanno ridere, senza difesa vincere la Champions è dura. Io vedo diverse squadre più forti del Barcellona sulla carta...



Ma mi spieghi sta cosa della difesa. Perché farebbero ridere? Pique lenglet non mi sembra male. Terzini hanno Jordi alba e diversi nel ruolo di TD. Centrocampo hanno preso il migliore prospetto mondiale. Hanno uno squadrone altro che. L'unica vera incognita è l'allenatore.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2019)

Comunque parrebbe saltato il trasferimento..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque parrebbe saltato il trasferimento..



Di Marzio quest'anno ha sancito il suo crollo verticale inziato le scorse sessioni. IMBARAZZANTE.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Agosto 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Di Marzio quest'anno ha sancito il suo crollo verticale inziato le scorse sessioni. IMBARAZZANTE.



Si ma anche negli anni passati di ******* ne ha dette.
Per me ormai, è poco credibile


----------

